

Show HN: My first iOS game released - jason_slack

My first iOS game is released. It took me 2 weekends to develop and 9 day approval time.<p>Here are a few promo codes. If you take a promo code, can you please also leave a review?<p>Happy to answer any questions. An update is already being prepared for iPhone support as well as a more major update that adds difficulty adjustments and a &quot;dreaded&quot; twist :-)<p>The Game: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pop-corn&#x2F;id905859076?mt=8&amp;ign-mpt=uo%3D4<p>Promo Codes:<p>F79LRP4JNWT4<p>X94XXNNW77E3<p>PEWJ77FHTME7<p>9PHN99RLLE6W
======
chrisBob
The game was interesting, but I have a few critiques:

1) The first thing I checked was to see if it was multitouch, and I was
disappointed. I should be able to tap kernels with as many fingers as I have
(or 11, whichever is smaller).

2) It is not obvious when a round will end. One lasted 41 seconds. Another
lasted 44. There are not instructions, and I can't tell after playing a few
rounds.

3) I would recommend giving your contact info either in the app description or
on your webpage. If I can't find contact info then I am likely to complain
about bugs via an app review because that is the only method you gave me.

4) Please give some visual feedback for which kernel is about to pop. Some are
different colors, but there is no apparent reason as they are all the same
type.

5) You only see the opening menu the first time you play the game. There is no
way to get back to the menu after a round only a exit button which exited the
whole app. That is possibly a bug and it just crashed.

6) After one of the rounds I didn't get any menu and had to force quit the app
to play again.

7) If you exit the game (ie. with the home button) it does not stop the clock,
and then it shows a large time when you resume and finish the round.

8) The splash screen flashes up for a fraction of a second. The recommended
method is to have a splash screen that looks mostly like the menu screen, but
maybe without the buttons, so that the launch looks smoother.

~~~
jason_slack
Could you tell me which model IPad you have?

Thank you for the feedback! I'll go over each of these with a fine tooth comb.
I have a 1.1 version that addresses a few of these concerns already.

1\. Good idea on multitouch

2\. The round ends when you have 125+ kernels on the screen

3\. I'll update both today

4\. The time each kernel pops is generated at random. I think you are right,
feedback is important.

5\. Its not a bug. I did it on purpose :-) Well my logic behind it was you
either want to replay or quit. Getting back to the main menu right now felt
weird since the only options are Play and About.

6\. I'll look into this.

7\. You are right, I have this fixed in the next build.

8\. I'll look into this. I used other games I was playing as an example and
they all seemed to have a different launch image and main menu, etc.

~~~
chrisBob
Its a 4th generation iPad.

1) depending on how you wrote this, it could be easy to implement. The easiest
way would be to have each kernel be its own view, and then a touch makes it
disappear. Then each view handles one touch each, but the result is a better
experience.

5) This is the only app I have seen with an exit button. I did not even know
that there was code to do this since there is a nice hardware button that does
the same thing.

8) The splash screen makes more sense if there is a longer loading time. One
option would be to have another view that is the same image and then hold it
for 1-2 seconds. I have seen some apps do this.

~~~
jason_slack
1\. Each corn kernel has its own event listeners on it. I'll debug this. I
actually (as well as my wife and son) tended to play it with 1 finger. Thanks
for demonstrating another method of play.

8\. Good idea.

~~~
chrisBob
It is interesting to find out how other people play your games. I had one
where I knew to just touch and hold, but when other people swiped repeatedly
it showed a problem that I would have never seen on my own.

~~~
jason_slack
Just FYI There is a 1.1 update waiting for approval and I am submitting a
1.1.1 that utilizes full multi-touch. What a difference it makes in the game
play....

------
tjosten
As far as I remember, customers who used a Promotion Code to buy something
from the (Mac) App store are not able to leave a review for the app.

~~~
chrisBob
I used the first promo code, and I can confirm that you can't leave a review
if you use a code.

~~~
jason_slack
I had no idea this was the case. Thanks for trying to leave feedback though.

